# Skoda Octavia - a good buy?



## livEwirE (11 Jan 2006)

Hi all,

I'm changing my car soon and am looking at Skoda Octavia's.  I'd like to get a 03 1.4 model as I don't do a lot of driving so anything bigger would be a waste 
of petrol.

Any pros and cons of an Octavia known???


Cheers

~livEwirE~


----------



## UpTheBanner (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*

Hi,

Skodas have got the highest ranking for a European manufacturer for reliability in the JD Power Survey in www.whatcar.co.uk 

The only issue is re-sale because of badge snobbery but this is diminishing as people in this country are beginning to realise how good these cars actually are.

Also check the user reviews on


----------



## Thirsty (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*

very happy w. mine - huge boot - takes all the camping gear - have never had to use roof rack.


----------



## rpmacmurphy (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*

Arent they made by VAG or at least partly made? A friend has a 3 year old scoda, never had a problem.


----------



## icantbelieve (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*

I had an octavia for 3 years, great car for a small family, drives well, good running costs. Snob value has really diminished as most people know that its a volkswagen by another name with a better spec, plus its a good looking car. Only thing about a 1.4 is that octavias can be hard to sell on as there are so many of them around and most people would want at least 1.6, as to be fair the 1.4 struggles to power a car that size whose boot is usually full.


----------



## Frank (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*

Seems to me the Octavia are a good buy.
The new version includes the 2.0 TDI 140bhp with 6 speed.
Should go like a hot snot and be pretty easy on juice.

Like was said I would stay away from the 1.4.

Other than that people are definitely getting over the badge seeing as a lot of the parts are VAG.


----------



## eoghanlk (11 Jan 2006)

I have a 03 Octavia. Can't fault it. Hassle free driving so far.


----------



## pnagle (11 Jan 2006)

I have a '02 Octavia 1.6L. Great car. Huge boot, especially when you have very young kids and you need to drag 4 buggies everywhere! Zero complaints. You would definately need a 1.6L as its a heavy car. I'm actually planning to get an '05 soon. I think people have well and truly realised that the old skoda jokes are a joke!


----------



## kazbah (11 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> Should go like a hot snot


 
Charming! 

What's VAG?

A friend recently traded their 03 Octavia for a 05 and they have had no complaints with either.  Great value.  Skoda are gettinga  great name so i think badge snobbery is diminishing.


----------



## larry1 (11 Jan 2006)

Re whats vag?

Volkswagon Audi Group


----------



## kazbah (11 Jan 2006)

larry1 said:
			
		

> Re whats vag?
> 
> Volkswagon Audi Group


 
Thank you.


----------



## 892896 (11 Jan 2006)

I'd go for it. They are good value and look very well. Impressive Reliabilty clinches it.


----------



## livEwirE (12 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys, only one problem now, I really wanted to go for the 1.4 engine to save money on Petrol, my current '96 primera 1.6 eats petrol, around €45 per week! Does thge 1.4 engine really struggle along in this type of car???


----------



## Frank (12 Jan 2006)

LiveWire

Buy the 1.9 diesel, for juice, an uderpowered 1.4 willl probably end up using more than a 1.6

The oil burner won't cost that much more to tax, will save money in fuel.

I have a 1.9 dsl passat heavier than the octavia does 600+ miles to the tank, never get that out of a petrol.


----------



## RS2K (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Skodia Octavia - a good buy?*



			
				Frank said:
			
		

> ...Other than that people are definitely getting over the badge seeing as a lot of the parts are VAG.



I'm not so sure Frank. There are very significant differences in used values between a Skoda and a VW, even though they are largely mechanically similar.

Badge snobbery is alive and well.


----------



## jdf (12 Jan 2006)

VW's cost much more new so one would hope they'd be more expensive second hand.


----------



## RS2K (12 Jan 2006)

Agreed, but there's no real reason for that is there if they are essentially the same car?


----------



## PGD1 (12 Jan 2006)

changing cars costs money. you will spend more money changing than you will on moving from a 1.6 to a 1.4.   Is that your only reason for changing?


----------



## Jack Frost (13 Jan 2006)

Dont intend to spoil the Skoda party or anything, but I had an Octavia for 4 years, and to be honest i wouldnt buy another one. The car was nice enough to drive, good road holding reasonable power,(1.6) and pretty solid. But the following things put me off:

1. They should make the boot smaller and give more leg room in the back. For a family car, the leg room in the back is very bad, especially if the driver is tall and has the seat back all the way. Any child over 12 would fibd it tight in the back.

2. There is very poor ground clearance, go over any size ramp at all or a low gate stopper and the bottom of car hits the ramp even at a snails pace, the gate stoppers also catch the car. Also park at any sort of a reasonable high Kerb and the front panel will scrape off of it.

3. I had serious mechanical problems with mine. It was probes near the cathalytic converter , they went, and had to be replaced at a cost of over €500. If I didnt get them fixed the cat would have gone which would have cost over a grand.

4. The car started to flood inside with water whenever it rained heavy, the channels for letting the water flow out had become blocked and the insied of the car was like a swimming pool.

5. When I came to sell the car, last year, it was a 2001 model, bought new one owner, with only 35,000 on the clock, dealers were giving me rubbish money and I found the depreciation rate excessively high.

6. I think its a myth that Skodas are cheap and value for money,they have crept up in price and lose value quicker. thereare plenty of other competitors out there for around the same price or maaybe a little more, eg Corolla.

6. i ended up buying a new Mondeo diesel and i have found it to be a real pleassue to drive, and touch wood no problems so far.

Jac k


----------

